# New center channel speaker



## rahimlee54 (Aug 24, 2011)

I thought maybe some of you audio geeks would appreciate my newest toy 







Salk speakers sound great to me :thumbsup:.


----------



## Hattorichop (Aug 24, 2011)

rahimlee54 said:


> I thought maybe some of you audio geeks would appreciate my newest toy
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Niiice!
I'd like to see some pics of the whole system


----------



## rahimlee54 (Aug 24, 2011)

That is a tower and the veneer on them, pau ferro, wife picked it. I can give you a whole shot when I get back home if you'd like.


----------



## stereo.pete (Aug 24, 2011)

You lucky devil! My stereo is down at the moment due to my Odyssey Stratos Amp not turning on all of a sudden.


----------



## goodchef1 (Aug 25, 2011)

nice addition, I'm in the process of replacing my my m-audio's on my desktop. My hearing is not what it used to be, but I still can enjoy some clean mids and highs


----------



## Hattorichop (Aug 25, 2011)

stereo.pete said:


> You lucky devil! My stereo is down at the moment due to my Odyssey Stratos Amp not turning on all of a sudden.


 
Have you checked the fuses?


----------



## jmforge (Aug 28, 2011)

A little D'Appolito action there.:biggrin: Although I feel that I must chatise you for even having a center channel.:lol2: I'm currently enjoying my Dali Helicon 400's.:happymug:


----------



## rahimlee54 (Aug 30, 2011)

******* said:


> A little D'Appolito action there.:biggrin: Although I feel that I must chatise you for even having a center channel.:lol2: I'm currently enjoying my Dali Helicon 400's.:happymug:


 

Pretty much, Transmission line towers give excellent bass. The center is pretty great for movies, it added resolution for sure. I probably could have put the money on an awesome knife though and still been happy.


----------



## jmforge (Aug 30, 2011)

Those look really nice and from what I saw on Audiogon reviews, they seem like a real bargain. I got my Dali's used for less than half of what they cost today. Otherwise, I would have been looking at something like your speakers, mid sized Totem floorstanders or the old reliable Vandersteens.


----------

